# Last line in Lord of the Rings



## SarahSpall

Hi fellow Lord of the Ring fans

Does anyone know what the last line in Lord of the Rings is? Is it "and so the adventure endeth". Sounds about right but not totally sure. Need it for a quiz.

thanks


----------



## DGoeij

Welcome to the Forum. Finding out about the last liine is easy, it's in the book isn't it. 
Anyway, the last line is:
'Well, I'm back,' he said.

The 'he' is Sam, having come back home at Bag End from seeing Frodo leave from the Grey Havens. I really don't know where you got the idea that it was something in the like of, 'and so the adventure ended'. Hope this helps.


----------



## SarahSpall

Thanks for that although there was no need for the sarcasm.

if I had had the book with me I would have looked it up wouldn't I which I don't - which is why I was asking


----------

